# Teich in der Pfalz - da wo es immer ein wenig wärmer ist ....



## rolf002 (20. Apr. 2013)

unser Teich - Baujahr 2000 - nach Unterlagen und Material von Naturagart


----------



## Joerg (20. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teich in der Pfalz - da wo es immer ein wenig wärmer ist ....*

Hallo Rolf,
:Willkommen2

sieht toll aus, was du dir im Garten angelegt hast.


----------



## rolf002 (20. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teich in der Pfalz - da wo es immer ein wenig wärmer ist ....*

im grunde habe ich - haben wir - nur glück. mein elternhaus ist ein sogenannter dreiseitenhof innerörtlich auf knapp 3.000 qm gelände - 1.500 qm davon garten. in der mitte ein privater bunker aus dem 2. weltkrieg.

da hat man es natürlich leich eine schöne gartenlandschaft anzulegen (hobby meiner frau). ich bin nur für die bautechnischen belange zuständig - der rest ist die welt meiner eindeutig besseren hälfte.

dazu kommt, dass es bei uns meist recht mild ist. hier wachsen feigen ganzjährig im feien. eine hanfpalme (2,8 m hoch) haben wir auch. dazu mandelbäume, kiwis, etc. ...

ist halt hier das land des weines!


----------



## Patrick K (21. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teich in der Pfalz - da wo es immer ein wenig wärmer ist ....*

Hallo Hasslocher 

Schön das du den Weg hier her gefunden hast 

Gruss aus Meckrem Patrick


----------



## jolantha (21. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teich in der Pfalz - da wo es immer ein wenig wärmer ist ....*

hallo Rolf !
Ich sage Dir kein herzliches Willkommen, und ich finde auch alles doof was Du da hast !
Weißt Du warum ??
*Darum* :


*dazu kommt, dass es bei uns meist recht mild ist. hier wachsen feigen ganzjährig im feien. eine hanfpalme (2,8 m hoch) haben wir auch. dazu mandelbäume, kiwis, etc. ...*



Ohgottogott , ich bin sowas von neidisch , ich will auch Feigen und Palmen !!


----------



## rolf002 (21. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teich in der Pfalz - da wo es immer ein wenig wärmer ist ....*

grins - tja, ich kann ja nix dafür, dass du im outback wohnst. ich könnte dir natürlich den tipp geben einen großen wintergarten zu bauen, feigen dort in rollbehälter pflanzen und zu warmer jahreszeit raus fahren .... - aber: habt ihr es da oben eigentlich irgendwann warm?


----------



## jolantha (21. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teich in der Pfalz - da wo es immer ein wenig wärmer ist ....*



rolf002 schrieb:


> grins - tja, ich kann ja nix dafür, dass du *im outback wohnst.* .... - aber: habt ihr es da oben eigentlich* irgendwann warm?*



Hallo, Du kleiner gemeiner ------  ---- ich sage es nicht !!

Hab noch eine Schwester, die in der Nähe von Bingen wohnt, die hat auch immer
wärmer als ich, und die gibt genauso an wie Du .


----------



## Patrick K (21. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teich in der Pfalz - da wo es immer ein wenig wärmer ist ....*

Hallo Jo

Ich versteh Rolf voll und ganz schliesslich wohnt er gerade mal 5 Kilometer von mir und meinen Palmen weg


nur zur Erinnerung 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/35253

Zum wohl die Pfalz Patrick


----------



## rolf002 (24. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teich in der Pfalz - da wo es immer ein wenig wärmer ist ....*

lach - wer hat, der hat .... - diese tage haben wir übrigens ne weitere hanfpalme geschenkt bekommen - die steht nun im hof ..... guggst du .....


----------



## jolantha (24. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teich in der Pfalz - da wo es immer ein wenig wärmer ist ....*

Pöh, ist mir egal !!


----------



## Patrick K (24. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teich in der Pfalz - da wo es immer ein wenig wärmer ist ....*

hihihihihihihihihihi

Treffer versenkt 

nicht böse sein :evil Jo es können nicht alle VORDERPÄLZER sein,rh soviel Platz hämmer net

Murhahahahahahahahhahahaha


ähm sorry 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## jolantha (25. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teich in der Pfalz - da wo es immer ein wenig wärmer ist ....*

Haben eigentlich alle Pfälzer so einen* abartigen * Humor ???????????????????????? 

Hab Euch trotzdem lieb


----------



## Patrick K (25. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teich in der Pfalz - da wo es immer ein wenig wärmer ist ....*

äääääääähhhhhhhhhmmmmmmmmmmmmm      ja klar,die Vorderpälzer schon 


aber wir haben ja auch die Sonne im Herzen und unseren __ Wein im Kopf :scherz1


Gruss Patrick


----------



## rolf002 (25. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teich in der Pfalz - da wo es immer ein wenig wärmer ist ....*

wieso abartig? unartig - ja, das mit sicherheit. und mit dem __ wein hat das eher nix zu tun - das ist das vorzufindende gesamtpaket! wir können ja nix dazu, dass der liebe gott pfälzer ist!


----------



## Plätscher (25. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teich in der Pfalz - da wo es immer ein wenig wärmer ist ....*

Hallo Leute,

seid nicht neidisch, last es dort ruhig wärmer sein und an jeder Ecke eine Weinbude stehen das ist nur der gerechte Ausgleich dafür das sie regelmäßig Saumagen essen müssen 

Da lebe ich lieber hier und esse so leckere Sachen wie Pfefferpothast und Töttchen


----------



## Patrick K (25. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teich in der Pfalz - da wo es immer ein wenig wärmer ist ....*

wir essen doch keinen Saumagen ,wir genießen ihn3

wir haben ja nicht nur Weib, __ Wein und Gesang manchmal ist das Gras auch grüner

nur mal einen Einblick vom heutigen Wetter

   



Gruss Patrick


----------

